# October pike fishing



## sameyer (Aug 22, 2007)

I am going to be in southeastern North Dakota for a week of duck and pheasant hunting 10/14-10/21. Would really like to catch a couple of pike. Not looking for anything big or looking for anyone's hot spot, just would like to spend a couple days casting for pike. Here in Kenai, Alaska the fish and game people consider them trash fish because they eat salmon and trout so the lakes have been netted or poisoned to get rid of them. THere are a few spots but mostly private access only. When I was a kid growing up in North Dakota we would would go to Minnesota for pike but now it seems there are plenty in ND.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Devils Lake. Stop in at Eds bait or any of the local shops for info on the current bite. You wont be disappointed if you take a day or 2 to fish the big lake. Pike fishing is nothing short of fantastic at Devils.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Sameyer,

Could you be more specific of where you plan on hunting/staying.
I may have several lakes, depending on the area.


----------

